
Show HN: Tradugo.com a clutter-free, translation app in the cloud, for humans - nunodonato
https://www.tradugo.com/
======
sergiotapia
feedback: It's extremely hard for me to understand if this is a:

\- Google translate tool?

\- A localization app like locize?

\- A language learning app like Duolingo?

Polish the landing page with a much clearer message and value proposition.

~~~
nunodonato
thanks for the feedback!

------
nunodonato
Developer here, feel free to ask any questions :)

~~~
allwynpfr
With all the competition that exists, how has it been received so far? If you
don't mind sharing, Have you bagged any clients so far / turned a profit ? If
yes then how, what was your process/plan to acquire them? Thanks

------
joanet
Fine!

